
Ukrainian special forces capture commander of Malaysia Airlines flight shootdown - tomohawk
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/ukrainian-special-forces-capture-separatist-commander-suspected-in-malaysia-airlines-flight-shootdown
======
emayljames
There is no clear, unbiased evidence to prove which side carried this out.
Ukrainian forces had just as much motive.

~~~
chewz
There is International Arrest Warrant

> International arrest warrants have been issued for the four suspects and a
> court case will begin in the Netherlands on 9 March 2020.

> The Dutch-led joint investigation team (JIT) named the men as Igor Girkin,
> Sergei Dubinsky and Oleg Pulatov from Russia, as well as Ukrainian Leonid
> Kharchenko.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-48691488](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48691488)

~~~
guilhas
Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir denounced murder charges made by the JIT,
saying "From the very beginning it became a political issue on how to accuse
Russia of wrongdoing"

Also Ukraine as a suspect was involved in the investigation, while Russia
rejected and evidence sent including radar data.

A circus really.

